# Microsoft confusion



## grandedecor (Jan 25, 2009)

We have Microsoft Office 2003 and need to upgrade to 2007 (is that the latest version?!?!) Also, I have read that Microsoft is stopping Windows XP and giong to Vista. What does this mean and how should I proceed if what I am planning to buy now will be prehistoric tomorrow? I would rather jump right to Vista if XP is done.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I heard the same thing about XP, I have Vista on one of the laptops, I'm not a big fan yet, I hate memory hogs, I don't need all the bells and whistles, I went from '95 to XP not to long ago (only because I had to), I installed MS office 2003 on Vista, seems to work fine, not sure what the latest version of MS Office is but the Excel format is new so you have to use 'Save As' to have it work on older versions, but they added a lot of nice new features.





.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Office 2007 is the newest version. 

I think it is one of the only Microsoft upgrades that was worth it, if you use more than the standard features.

They can keep Vista, Hold on to XP


----------



## dubz (Sep 8, 2008)

Vista is your operating system. I don't think it would pay to change that on your existing computer. When you buy a new one you will have the option of going with vista or xp. A lot of people complain about vista, but I don't see a problem other than your old hardware devices probably aren't compatible. (Printer, camera ) Pretty much anything bought in 08 or later is probably ok. 

I took a word 07 course and found it really easy to use and learn after just using ms word processor (self taught). It's not something you HAVE to upgrade to though either. Only if you buy a new comp.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Guys, I have been running vista for a while now and I like it. I have had no problems with it, and I run some hefty programs on it.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I've been running Office 97 since..well, '97 ...it worked fine with Win98 and it works fine with XP.
I do not see the need to run out and buy a new version of Office because an OS has been changed.
FWIW, Vista is to be replaced with Windows 7.

Get Open Office [which I have installed, but haven't ever used] and save your money.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Cole said:


> Guys, I have been running vista for a while now and I like it. I have had no problems with it, and I run some hefty programs on it.


How much ram you got? I run some HUGE programs and I'm not happy with the speed.

A big part of it for me is just the change, I don't like it, I don't like all the programs running in the background wasting resources and slowing me down.





.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

& in October (remember this is a MS time frame - they make contractors look good) the new OS & Office suite come out

I don't recommend upgrading a PC to a new OS, you should buy a computer with the OS already on it.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

I have windows XP and Microsoft Office 2003 and Microsoft Office 2007, when I open Office, I can choose which version to open, 2007 will open Office 2003 as well as all of my previous versions on Office.

I do work for a software company, and was told only to use Vista with a new machine, they were given pre release copies of vista and siad it has issues.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

grandedecor said:


> We have Microsoft Office 2003 and need to upgrade to 2007 (is that the latest version?!?!) Also, I have read that Microsoft is stopping Windows XP and giong to Vista. What does this mean and how should I proceed if what I am planning to buy now will be prehistoric tomorrow? I would rather jump right to Vista if XP is done.


Next year there will be no more Vista, they coming up with Windows 7. To many problems with Vista and to many complains, another bad version like Windows Millennium use to be. XP is still available and will be available for a while I think.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Xp*

[deleted]


----------



## msteinhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

*Make Sure You Really Need to Upgrade*



grandedecor said:


> We have Microsoft Office 2003 and need to upgrade to 2007


Why?

Is it just because people are sending you documents saved in the 2007 format? If so, just download the free Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack. That will allow you to read the new document formats without having to spend a dime.

The last four computers I purchased came with Vista. All are now running XP. I tried Vista for two weeks then downgraded to XP (which you can legally do; just call Microsoft for the license key). Vista was not an improvement. Even Microsoft has admitted Vista is not for everyone. Twice now they have extended their support of XP instead of discontinuing that operating system.

Having used both Office 2003 and 2007, I prefer 2003. The 2007 interface is awkward. As for what new features I might be missing, I doubt I'll need them. My favorite word processor of all time (still) Xywrite, circa 1990.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Next year there will be no more Vista, they coming up with Windows 7. To many problems with Vista and to many complains, another bad version like Windows Millennium use to be. XP is still available and will be available for a while I think.





RenaissanceR said:


> XP is supposed to be supported for at least another year. In regards to Windows 7, there is no upgrade from XP to Windows 7, last thing I heard. You have to do a new installation of Windows 7, I read. Bummer...with all the requirements of Windows 7, you might as well buy a new PC also :shifty:


"Rumor" is Windows 7 is just an upgrade to Vista.
From what I have read, Windows 7 has been in development for at least 3 years.
When was Vista released?


----------



## grandedecor (Jan 25, 2009)

msteinhoff said:


> Why?
> 
> Is it just because people are sending you documents saved in the 2007 format? If so, just download the free Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack. That will allow you to read the new document formats without having to spend a dime.
> 
> ...


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

I have Office 2003 and Vista as the OS. No problems. I subscribe to MS Live One Care for security and get updates constantly. Can't say if that helps or not but makes me feel like it does.

Vista problems, and you have to get used to it, Internet Explorer just shuts down whenever it feels like it, shutting down and restarting a laptop is inconsistent in its pattern but works. Also, your thumb drive and printer may or may not work and may or may not have updates available on line.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

If you MUST have Office '07...don't buy it retail:
Download Office 2007 Ultimate for $59.95 

*$60  
*


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

grandedecor said:


> msteinhoff said:
> 
> 
> > Why?
> ...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

DKnafo said:


> There is nothing wrong with Vista ......
> 
> Most complaints are just people who don't like change.


:blink:
....and your conclusions/hypothesis are based on what?


Maybe a little more research is needed:

*Death match: Windows Vista versus XP*




> Does Vista have what it takes to knock XP off the enterprise desktop? Not by our scorecard. Point by point and blow by blow, we offer 10 reasons enterprises can skip Windows Vista and stick with XP


Check it yourself:
*Round 1: Security
Round 2: Manageability
Round 3: Reliability
Round 4: Usability
Round 5: Performance
Round 6: Hardware compatibility
Round 7: Microsoft software compatibility
Round 8: Third-party software compatibility
Round 9: Developer tools support
Round 10: Future-proofing*


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> If you MUST have Office '07...don't buy it retail:
> Download Office 2007 Ultimate for $59.95
> 
> *$60
> *


Believe it or not, you can score a legal and totally legitimate copy of Office 2007 Ultimate for just $59.95. *What's the catch? You need to shanghai a college student (or, you know, be one).*

*Microsoft's "Ultimate Steal" deal is for currently enrolled students who have an e-mail address ending in ".edu"* or who attend one of several dozen approved institutions. (Mouse over the "Am I Eligible" link for more details.)


I just happen to have an email address with .edu, sweet deal. :thumbsup:







.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> ....and your conclusions/hypothesis are based on what?
> 
> 
> ...


a year old article that its own comments pretty much tear it to pieces. much has been improved in the past year. There is a lot of FUD out there for Vista as there was when XP first came on. but once people get used to it and have the hardware to run it they will be fine with it. 

I did say there is no reason to upgrade for most. I would never spend to upgrade the OS of an old computer while it is working fine. But there is also no reason to downgrade a new computer from Vista other then familiarity. Which does not take that long for most. Then these same people will complain when 7 comes out.

There is praise for office 207 here and yet my wife still occasionally complains she wants 97 back because she can't find something.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> I just happen to have an email address with .edu, sweet deal. :thumbsup:



Did you happen on the last line:


> Interestingly, each student can purchase up to four licenses, so anyone with an entrepreneurial spirit can...well, I've said too much.


:whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Did you happen on the last line:
> 
> 
> :whistling


Finally the years of putting up with junk mail and money solicitations have paid off, I must get 10 - 20 email a week from them, we need a do not email registry.





.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Finally the years of putting up with junk mail and money solicitations have paid off, I must get 10 - 20 email a week from them, we need a do not email registry.


Try MailWasher Free 6.3 :thumbsup:


----------

